# Is this good or bad news



## ALLSKIING (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20111020_winteroutlook.html


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 20, 2011)

All probabilities.  Very broad brushed.  Not that it should be ignored but "equal chances" in the northeast doesn't say much to me.  Several "forecasts" I've read are much more promising.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Oct 20, 2011)

It confirms what most everyone else already knows-It's impossible to predict long term weather.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

snoseek said:


> It confirms what most everyone else already knows-It's impossible to predict long term weather.



Exactly.  

 I feel these people have only slightly more credibility than the tarot card reader that occasionally sits outside the subway station on 86th street.


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 21, 2011)

What it also confirms (see also LH's report on FIS for a great write-up) is this winter will not repeat last years (i.e., a bunch of coastal northbound storms). More west to east stuff happening which I assume will be fine for northern NE. Poconos - maybe not so much.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 21, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> What it also confirms (see also LH's report on FIS for a great write-up) is this winter will not repeat last years (i.e., a bunch of coastal northbound storms). More west to east stuff happening which I assume will be fine for northern NE. Poconos - maybe not so much.



Pokes will be fine Tarp.  Maybe not skiing the "off Piste" stuff this year but the trails will be buried as per usual.  LH and some others are north but I've seen some that say the Pocono's might get in on the goods too.  I hope NNE gets buried.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

